# Folding layout



## paxton1958 (Feb 23, 2010)

Has anyone built a 4x8 foot HO layout that folds for storage? Looking for ideas. Either folding to 4x4 or2x8.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wouldn't be too hard to do. You couldn't use track joiners between the two halves (assuming you want it to use a hinge of some sort to fold) and the joint would have to be real tight and lined up. I'd solder jumper wires between the two halves to carry power across the gap.

Good luck.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Model Railroader had an article about a folding layout afew years back that was really neet. If memory serves me right it was N scale but the same principals could apply to HO scale as well. When laying the track where the layout would fold you would want to have a removable piece of track so the folding process does not cause any damage. Even if you were to just gap the rails the process of folding the layout would cause the ends of the gap to hit and cause damage. Making a larger gap would cause derailments.

Have you thought about a modular layout? I built a 5x9 layout that used 4 pieces that were 2.5x4.5 and 2 of each piece bolted to a piece of ply that kept them linked together for storage and moving. Since the scenery was put to the center when they were bolted together nothing got damaged in transit. Here are a couple of pics.

One module's framework









The benchwork









2 modules bolted together to form a 2.5 x 9' section.









Everything assembled









Sorry I dont have pics of what it looked like when set up for storage. I used complimenting pieces to give the scenery the best protection and made sure all of my buildings were removable.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pax,

Here's an amazing folding layout, for inspiration. The folded "nesting" mechanic are pure genius ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7544

Also, Shaygetz's layout cabinet is incredible, too ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5286

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Massey...nice job on the modular! TJ...thanks for those two links! I forgot how sweet Shay's cabinet layouts were!

A folding layout can have appeal. I have never tried to make one, and I can't comment on them. If I was limited on space, I always thought a layout that lowers down from the ceiling/rafters would be cool. Another thing that could work would maybe be to have a whole 4 X 8 sheet of plywood fold up and store on a wall. In other words, not have it fold in the middle, but put a long hinge or series of hinges on the long side of the plywood, and fold the whole thing up against the wall. If one wanted buildings, you could simply build the hinge side out a little ways from the wall.

Chad


----------

